# [SOLVED] Dell inspiron mini 10 help!



## CHAZYCHAZ (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello. I just got the new Dell Inspiron Mini 10 laptop and I'm trying to set up my internet connection. I have a Sony Vaio Desktop that uses a modem from AT&T and a Netgear WPN824 Wireless Router.

I followed the laptop's instruction manual to set up the internet, and everything was going fine until I had to insert my flash drive into my wireless router. There isn't a USB port on my router. So I clicked on the bars on the bottom right corner of the laptop to click on a wireless connection because it gave me the option too. I clicked the NETGEAR connection and nothing happened. So then I reinstalled Netgear and created a password to access. I tried connecting to NETGEAR again and gave the password but still nothing happened. Then I noticed the "wireless" light isn't lit on the front of the router. However, there's internet access on my Wii and brothers' iPod touches through Netgear.

What am I doing wrong??


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

Here is the have a look through there and you will most likely find the solution.

http://kbserver.netgear.com/pdf/wpn824_ref_manual.pdf


----------



## CHAZYCHAZ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

Thanks.
However, I followed all of the instructions for "Wireless Configuration" but I still can't connect to the internet.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

Click start run then type cmd to open a command prompt at the blinking cursor type ipconfig and post the results here please.


----------



## CHAZYCHAZ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State...Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State...Media disconnected


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

Media state disconnected make sure your laptop's wireless is indeed enabled and turned on also log into your router using your web browser and make sure wireless is turned on there as well.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

I would uninstall any of the Netgear software you installed on the Notebook and let windows manage your wirelewss connection.

You do have the key for the router connection?


----------



## CHAZYCHAZ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

Mike: I did make sure wireless was enabled and ... nothing.

simpswr: I didn't install Netgear on my laptop; it doesn't have a disc drive.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

The what asked you to use the flash drive?

What happens when you right click on the wireless icon in the lower right of the screen and select connect?

Does that laptop have a switch to turn wireless on and off?


----------



## CHAZYCHAZ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

When I did the Wireless Network Setup Wizard through the control panel it told me to put my flash drive into the router.

When I right click on the wireless icon, it gives me the option to turn wireless on/off (it's on now).

There's a switch on the keyboard to enable wireless.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

You should have a network icon in there also . . right click on it and you should see "View Wireless Networks"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

You should have a network icon in there also . . right click on it and you should see "View Wireless Networks"


----------



## CHAZYCHAZ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

When I right click on Wireless Network Connection it says "Windows cannot configure this wireless connection..."

But when I double click on the bars in the corner, NETGEAR is there, and I click to connect, but nothing happens.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

Look in Network connections . . right click on the wireless connection . . select Properties. In the Wireless connections tab, put a chekc in the Let Windows Manage this connection" box.

Then go into Services and change Wireless Zero Configuration service to Automatic and start it . . then see if you can connect


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

So you do have Netgear software and probably do not have Windows Wireless Zero Configuration enabled.

Type services.msc into the run box and assure Windows Wireless Zero Configuration is started and it is set to automatic.

Netgear software can be removed via the add/remove programs.


----------



## CHAZYCHAZ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

There is no "Let Windows Manage this connection" option.

It says under "Wireless Network Connection Properties":

Connect using:
Dell Wireless 1510 Wireless-N WLAN

This connection uses the following items:

Client for Microsoft Windows
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks
QoS Packet Scheduler
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
*there's an option to check/uncheck those items.


----------



## CHAZYCHAZ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

Windows Wireless Zero Configuration was set to automatic but it wasn't started, so I started it there.

I had a connection, but then I clicked on internet explorer and the connection became unavailable.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

Reboot.


----------



## CHAZYCHAZ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

How do I reboot without a disc?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

I meant to restart your computer.

Reboot=restart your computer


----------



## CHAZYCHAZ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

Okay I restarted it and nothing's changed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

With WZC started and after a reboot, check the wireless properties again


----------



## CHAZYCHAZ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

The wireless properties are the same as before.

I just had a connection but then it became unavailable again.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*



simpswr said:


> With WZC started and after a reboot, check the wireless properties again


Are you sure the latest drivers are installed for your device?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*



simpswr said:


> With WZC started and after a reboot, check the wireless properties again


I think I was doing too much at the time of the above post I meant to inquire as to if you felt this issue could be driver related.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell inspiron mini 10 help!*

Could be . . You might try reinstalling the driver from the Dell Support Site


----------

